# Big Hauler Batteries



## lstc-superintendent (Jul 20, 2008)

I have an old Bachmann Big Hauler that I would like to change to rechargeable batteries or a battery pack. Has anyone done this conversion? 
Thanks in advance for any help,
Mike McILwaine


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

My buddy put a 13 AA NiMH cell pack into a Bachmann 10 wheeler. I think it is a step up from the standard Big Hauler but had the same sound in the tender. It runs quite a long time (2-3 hours) with a fully charged pack pulling 3-4 freight cars. It all fit in the tender. Here is a link to video showing it using the RC system I made: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A2GhSMfyo8s 

If you make it battery power be sure to keep the polarity correct if you are using the Bachmann sound system. His was modified some before I installed the RC system so I don't know how it regulated it before. The locomotive did require rewiring but as I said, some of that was previously done. I think you would need to isolate the motor and isolate/disconnect track pickup. I rewired his lighting to take advantage of the directional lighting my RC system controls. I have a Big Hauler and since his locomotive operates so well I may consider changing mine.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I run mine on 12 AA cells. Non rechargeable. Duracells will run it all day. I suppose one of these days I should change it.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By lstc-superintendent on 19 Sep 2009 06:20 PM 
I have an old Bachmann Big Hauler that I would like to change to rechargeable batteries or a battery pack. Has anyone done this conversion? 
Thanks in advance for any help,
Mike McILwaine


Mike,

My Big Hauler (the original green battery-driven version) came with a cable in the battery compartment that connects to a standard r/c 7.2V battery pack. The cable plugs into the floor of the battery compartment. Does yours have the socket in the floor?

Q: Are you referring to the old battery version, or a track-powered 4-6-0 from a Big Hauler train set? Bachmann uses the label on all sorts of trains! 
There are lots of threads in the archives covering installation of batteries in the track-powered Big Haulers. I put them in the boiler replacing the lump of iron.

Check out George's website: *Big Hauler Tips* to figure out which generation loco you have.


----------

